# Okay, I'm really starting to get sick of this...



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

All of the people insulting pigeons, calling them dirty flying rats, and saying that squabs are hideous. Why do they do this? I just had to vent that out, because I'm really starting to think this is getting ridiculous! Don't you?


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

I had a slight 'discussion' with a neighbour of mine on this very subject.

Then I passed her name and address, general description, and known itinary onto Gertrude. He's building a file as we speak..........

BTW the last part was a joke.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

I can't stand people who hate pigeons. Look, there's some simple facts in this world, people!

1. Pigeons are lovely creatures

2. Squabs are adorable

3. Pigeons are smart
(They are actually some of the only animals able to recognize their own reflection - the other animals capable of this are very intelligent, such as apes, dolphins and whales (believe it or not), and perhaps some other birds).

AAAACCCCEEEPPTTT IIITTTTT.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I can't understand why so few people recognise them as beautiful, gentle, intelligent and clean birds.

I want to start introducing phrases like "As pretty as a pigeon" into every day language.

Cynthia


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Pretty As A Pigeon...*

*cyro51:

I want to start introducing phrases like "As pretty as a pigeon" into every day language.*



I really like that phrase, and I think...no I BELIEVE it will have an impact. I will start using that as well.

How about adding "Smart as a pigeon"?

I don't care what people think, but to use Tooter as an example,

He escaped a hawk attack fought back and eluded it, and came back home after an almost 8 month absence...he had to have had some intelligence I believe.Pigeons are smart indeed. I have read other stories in this very forum about others as well. They are remarkable creatures.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah! That's the spirit.  Think of all the brave pigeons who helped out in the wars, right? All of the endearing pets, all of the caring parents. They're truly amazing birds, and people who have no former knowledge at all of pigeons have no right to be criticizing them!

In fact, as well as using the "pretty as a pigeon" expression, I might go on to using the "cute as a squab" expression. I watched a video of er, someone? holding The Dinkster in their hand and talking to him, and was very happy and comforted in seeing that there are others who feel the same about their birds.  Pigeons are not flying rats. ...And even if they ARE, rats are loving pets, too. (I've had lots of rats in the past, and like pigeons, they are smart, clean, endearing and loving.)

(Sorry about that!! Confusion! Thanks, pigeonpal)


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Vasp said:


> Victor, I watched the video of you holding The Dinkster in your hand and talking to him,



Hi "Vasp"...just to let you know, Dinkster is not Victor's bird, Tooter is Dinkster belongs to "Rallow"


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

I got confused about the situations.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Vasp said:


> All of the people insulting pigeons, calling them dirty flying rats, and saying that squabs are hideous. Why do they do this? I just had to vent that out, because I'm really starting to think this is getting ridiculous! Don't you?


I hear you - and it really annoys me. I'm just beginning to realise that too many people are just plain ignorant, not only that, they refuse to be educated. You try telling someone that there more chance of someone catching a germs/disease from humans through poor personal hygiene (i.e. not washing hands after going to the toilet) than from pigeons, and they look at you as if you have just arrived on Planet Earth from some outer space planet.  

Michelle


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah, I know.  I have had to rescue a few pigeons from being so-called humanely DESTROYED. It's to keep down the population, of _course_. And since when do we, at a few billion people, actually go out intentionally killing innocent people to _keep the population down_? Never.


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

most people who think tht have just never had the expieriences we have had with pigeone. they just see them as mass quantity birds that make big messes and "spread diseases". they cant stop and look at each one as a living creature wich all have different personalities. i wish more people could just look at things from the animals point of view and realize they are worth more then they are treated for


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Often people just don't know and have never had a first hand encounter with a pigeon. My friend, Anita, was here yesterday to bring me an adult sparrow that fell victim to her friend's ferret .. not a pretty sight. Anyway she had her Dad with her and her friend, Nick. I had never met her Dad, and he turned out to be the nicest gentleman with a genuine curiosity about birds and animals. He got to meet the little fishing hook duckling, my hedgie, my elder Frillback pigeon, and last but not least a baby feral pigeon. He and Nick were absolutely fascinated but both guessed it to be a baby vulture when they saw it. Anita, who knew what it was, had a near hysterical giggling fit.

Anyway, Dad and Nick took turns holding the baby pigeon and had their hearts melted by its eager nuzzling to be fed and loved. So, one baby pigeon begat two new pigeon friends yesterday.

Terry


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah. It makes me think that people are getting more and more blind as time moves on. If they can like wild wolves and cats, why can't they appreciate wild birds? And even these birds are hardly wild. They're actually considered domestic. Which actually is a bad thing, because then it makes it seem okay for someone to kill them, or just disrespect them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*EDUCATION is the key*

I think pigeons are a "gift from God" He created them, and no one has a right to destroy them!

Some education to share with those who think pigeons are full of disease
The REAL facts:
http://www.urbanwildlifesociety.org/zoonoses/

URBAN BIRD studies: more facts:

http://www.birds.cornell.edu/programs/urbanbirds/HowTo/ubs_PIW_SP_CourtshipEN.html

Pigeons: Masters of Pomp and Circumstances

http://nationalzoo.si.edu/Publications/ZooGoer/1998/6/pigeons.cfm

Pigeons not likely a threat of avian flu:

http://www.purebredpigeon.com/avianflu.htm


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

Trees Gray said:


> I think pigeons are a "gift from God" He created them, and no one has a right to destroy them!
> 
> You said it all Trees Gray!!!!!
> Ps:
> Thanks for the information , very helpful!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Vasp said:


> Yeah. It makes me think that people are getting more and more blind as time moves on. If they can like wild wolves and cats, why can't they appreciate wild birds? And even these birds are hardly wild. They're actually considered domestic. Which actually is a bad thing, because then it makes it seem okay for someone to kill them, or just disrespect them.



You know, I wish that we could do this more often, but on a larger scale. Like having a "pigeon day" where pigeon lovers can bring their birds together and have a public display. Then people that are curious can come to us and see our birds, and we can answer questions (and attempt to dispell the ignorance that is very common about pijies). I have also done this with friends who originally thought pigeons were, sigh, dirtyratswithwings. After having a human-loving pigeon land on their shoulder and preen their hair, or seeing the fancy ones cuddling together, or seeing a mom or dad feed a peeper; all of those things can really make people think twice, and realize that maybe they actually *don't* know everything there is to know about pigeons! It would be cool to do it so more people could see. Just a thought, don't really see how we would manage that or get permission anywhere


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Great ideas, sources, thoughts and opinions, guys! If I had more pigeons, I would show them off. I don't think I could show off two eggs. Hopefully these youngsters will make it and grow up to be pretty like their mom and dad.  Then I can show them that pigeons - including feral pigeons - are NOT pests, they do NOT carry terrible diseases, they are INTELLIGENT, beautiful, relieve stress, are endearing, loving, and amazing. No one has the right to hurt these birds.


----------



## nighttripper (Jun 3, 2005)

some people who claim to be pigeon fanciers would rather kill unwanted pigeons than try to find a good home for them... Same with dove fanciers... They call it culling. Somehow giving it a different name makes it ok right?  
That is worse than people who don't claim to like pigeons and dont own pigeons and call them bad names... Who cares about bad names.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

While there seems to be ignorance all around - especially regarding pigeons - we can always help to change opinion - one pigeon or two or more at a time.

We are all "ambassadors" and who knows what affect our words and actions could have with strangers. Sometimes, a person's whole attitude will completely change when they just happen to come across "the" pigeon! 

Whenever someone says to me, "I don't like cats." My reply is, "you just haven't met the right one." Same with pigeons.

How often have members come to the site needing help because they found an injured pigeon and their comment is: "I never liked pigeons, until..."

Our relationship with our birds can have a tremendous impact on others. My daughter is a case in point. Because of Squeaks, she now views pigeons in a different light. My whole office saw pigeons in a more compassionate way due to ASU's Peter Pied Piper. I made sure they did...

Unless a person cannot relate to any animal, there is hope for all the others.

Our work is cut out for us...Believe we can make a difference and we will!


----------



## nighttripper (Jun 3, 2005)

"I dont like cats," but kittens make my heart melt... I had a neutral oppinion to pigeons but I love all animals unconditionally... I wont even step on a bug. I started liking pigeons within the last 2 years, how It got that way I cannot say. Maybe when my mom saw 2 white doves in petsmart and wanted them and I encouraged her to buy them. And now theyre mine. This vacation I was feeding pigeons in DC and saw one with a string on, or should I say in his foot... Being in the National mall and visiting all kinds of secure areas, I did not have any scissors to cut the string. So I got out the unsalted crackers I had specifically bought to attract the birds and caused a feeding frenzy from which is was simple to nab the poor guy with one hand. While my very patient boyfriend amused himself making the starlings jump into the air for bits of cracker, I used his brand new airplane pin to untangle the string from this guys foot. I then let him go. Then I saw another one with a stringed foot and captured him in the same way. This guy was impossible to fix with just the pin. I gave the pin back and said "you might want to wash this before you use it again," I sat there for a moment thinking what to do... I couldnt just let him go with his food mangled like that. So I decided to take him with me. I had a bag with leftover pasta in it. I took the pasta out and put the pigeon in the bag. Ripped a hole for him and tried to keep him as calm as possible.  He did a good job not struggling too much. But my boyfriend insisted that we finish our sojourn in the capital. So I'm walking around seeing the veitnam memorial, arlington bridge and Iwo Jima monument with an ocasionally wiggling paper bag in my arms. A homless woman asked If I was going to keep my leftovers and I told her it wasn't food in the bag, but a pigeon. She disapointedly said Oh. her main concern was food... So I gave her my pasta and then she became curious about the pigeon. What are you going to do with the pigeon? My Boyfriend said that I was going to fix his foot because I am just that kind of person. and we were on our way. But another obstacle presented itself... We had to take the Metro back to my boyfriends uncles house, who the day before said pigeons were dumb as stone and wondered why anyone would bother to like them. I told Ed (boyfriend) to call to say that I was bringing an injured one home. Ed said his uncle just laughed... I wasnt worried. I stopped at CVS to get some supplies, little cosmetic scissors, hydrogen peroxide, neosporin and liquid bandage. I had Ed go into my purse to get my debit card as I held the pigeon in front of me.. the clerk seemed oblivious. We boarded the train, and Oh Joy we had to stand up... I hooked my arm around the pole and held on. Noone noticed there was a pigeon in the bag and Ed was scared that we would get arrested or something... that poor goodie two shoes. We got off and Ed said, I think I know a shorter way... I said, you sure? he says, Sure.... We ended up walking twice as much as we would have if we had taken the normal way back. Those of you who are familiar with DC know already how much walking I had already done that day. It was past dark by then and we finally got home at 9 or so. I said to Ed, pigeons do not fly at night so I will have to keep him over... He said nothing (good boy) We arrived with his uncle looking at me like I was nuts... I had acually brought home the pigeon. I asked him if he could find me a cardboard box and he stood there for a few seconds and then went upstairs for a small shoebox... I took the pigeon into the bathroom and got him out of the bag. he got loose in the bathroom and flew around a bit before I could catch him and fanned his dust everywhere and my poor boyfriend got the violent sneezes. I asked if he was ok ... I'll (sneeze) be (sneeze) Ok (sneeze). You sure? I asked (sneeze) Yeah. he said... I said, Get out of here! and kicked him out to go take some medicine. I cut and pried, cut and unwrapped the string and got some crust off of the pigeons foot and washed it in water, and him too, and soaked it in peroxide for a bit and then put the liquid bandage on his wounds. I put paper towels in the box and put him in and cut a hole for his head to poke out because the box was too small and he would be cramped it I hadnt. I put him in the basement with the lights out so he could snooze and slept beside him. whenever i looked, his head was poked out looking at me. At 8 in the morning I heard him try to jump out of the box.. I got up, put my shoes on and took the box outside. the second he sensed freedom he burst out of the box and flew to the nearest tree. and that was that. I threw the box away and went back to sleep. I hope he does ok. And maybe Ed's uncle will think better of pigeons and pigeon people in the future too... He's a good person so I think he might.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

THank you Nighttripper!

Last week I had to feed the pigeons near my office in daylight (I usually slink in before dawn) , because I had promised my pigeon-feeding colleague to cover him during his holiday.

To my distress, there was a married couple ambling along behind me, they were middle aged and elegant and bound to disapprove! I did everything I could to lag behind them, but evetually had to empty my bag and the herd descended. The woman turned, startled.

"I promised a colleague I would feed them!" I hastened to explain. She gave a puzzled smile.

"He's on holiday!" I added.

"Good for you!", she said, with a beautiful smile.

Later in the day I saw a complete stranger walk up deliberately to the flock and start shredding bread from a carrier bag and throwing it to the pigeons of the same flock.

It was just one of those "life is good" days...we are not alone!

Cynthia


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Cynthia!

Your story sounds so familiar. At least in the good old days for me, before the evil solicitors moved opposite  So many people would see me feed my little flock, sometimes I would get a little defensive if I thought I was getting disapproving looks, but all too often these people said that they thought what I was doing was sweet, loving and caring.

It's a real shame that the minority rule! Now I creep around and wait until dark before putting down food for my little angels. 

Michelle.


----------

